

Show HN: Freelancers - Get Leads for Gigs in your inbox daily. - marcamillion
http://www.leadsriver.com

======
kinshipp
Very interesting. I might just give it a try. Will you be adding more lead
sources later?

~~~
marcamillion
If that's something that enough users request (and it improves the quality of
the stream into your inbox), then definitely =)

------
timjahn
How do you vet for quality?

~~~
marcamillion
By hand, right now.

